# Daily Digest Problems



## TulsaJeff (Jul 14, 2005)

I was notified by a member that the daily digest went spastic yesterday and started sending out emails and without the actual emails attached..

That was my fault :roll: 

I have now corrected the problem.

Sorry about that :!:


----------

